# "Hitler is Cubing"



## rubikmaster (Jan 6, 2012)

Just a fun little video I made.


----------



## PandaCuber (Jan 6, 2012)

I thought it was hilarious. lololol..


----------



## Bapao (Jan 6, 2012)

That was fun  Nice work!


----------



## samkli (Jan 6, 2012)

HAHA, good job!


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow,thanks for the support guys.I really appreciate it.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 6, 2012)

Dude that was hilarious. Amazing.
Hitler cubing is the greatest idea ever.


----------



## D-Faze (Jan 6, 2012)

Stupid, but I wanted to see the conclusion, so watched till the end)


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Jan 6, 2012)

I misread and thought it was going to be about Hitler killing all cubers then I watched the video and couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## 5BLD (Jan 6, 2012)

Ahahaaa that was so funny. 'everyone who uses fridrich get out'


----------



## Bapao (Jan 6, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Ahahaaa that was so funny. 'everyone who uses fridrich get out'


 
That was the part where I laughed the hardest  You were in the vid right 5BLD?


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm jewish, and i thought this was hilarious.


----------



## Jaycee (Jan 6, 2012)

Okay, that was pretty awesome.


----------



## HelpCube (Jan 6, 2012)

Don't worry, im sure the Zhanchi wont pop XD. That was hillarious, you should make another one from a different scene in the movie.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 6, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> I'm jewish, and i thought this was hilarious.


 
I'm German and I thought this was hilarious. I normally despise Hitler related content because it's a taboo thing for Germans. I think this young fellow did a great job of combining cubing related stereotypes with the insanity of the scene.


----------



## choza244 (Jan 6, 2012)

LOLOLOLOL that was very funny.


----------



## tozies24 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice work, it was pretty funny


----------



## IMSLOW1097 (Jan 6, 2012)

Bapao said:


> I'm German and I thought this was hilarious. I normally despise Hitler related content because it's a taboo thing for Germans. I think this young fellow did a great job of combining cubing related stereotypes with the insanity of the scene.


Yeah, i've seen this scene spoofed before...in 2010 (when kansas basketball lost to northern iowa in the 2nd round of march madness), they did something about hitler's bracket:
"John wall killed 40 of our troops just by doing his stupid dance!!!"
Here's the link: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKuRbYVCacY&feature=related


----------



## Ickenicke (Jan 6, 2012)

Very funny video


----------



## Bapao (Jan 6, 2012)

IMSLOW1097 said:


> Yeah, i've seen this scene spoofed before...in 2010 (when kansas basketball lost to northern iowa in the 2nd round of march madness), they did something about hitler's bracket:
> "John wall killed 40 of our troops just by doing his stupid dance!!!"
> Here's the link:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kKuRbYVCacY&feature=related


 
Ah, thanks for link IMSLOW1097. I was actually aware of the fact that this clip was previously used as an exploit, but this is the first time I've actually watched one of these. I know, I trust you guys too much


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Jan 6, 2012)

Very nice work!


----------



## immortalchaos29 (Jan 6, 2012)

One of the best, if not the best of the Hitler parodies I've seen. Great work!


----------



## Robocopter87 (Jan 6, 2012)

Very funny, especially the Zhanchi part. 

Lol heres another little Hitler thing: ZClick


----------



## chrissyD (Jan 6, 2012)

Bapao said:


> That was the part where I laughed the hardest  You were in the vid right 5BLD?


 
Yea he was Hitler >__>


----------



## Bapao (Jan 6, 2012)

chrissyD said:


> Yea he was Hitler >__>


 
So that's what 5BLD looks like...


----------



## Nestor (Jan 6, 2012)

Hilarious!


----------



## rubikmaster (Jan 6, 2012)

5BLD said:


> Ahahaaa that was so funny. 'everyone who uses fridrich get out'


LOL,I thought non-Fridrich users would find that kind of offensive. XD


----------



## jla (Jan 6, 2012)

OMFG, can't stop laughing. The video was perfect all the way through...


----------



## Owen (Jan 6, 2012)

I misread the title as "Hitler is coming", and built a shark filled moat around my house.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 6, 2012)

Owen said:


> I misread the title as "Hitler is coming", and *built a shark filled moat around my house*.


 
Nice try. I'm upstairs waiting for you...


----------



## thackernerd (Jan 6, 2012)

That was pretty awesome.


----------



## insane569 (Jan 6, 2012)

You ever wonder why they were packed into a small room
"Hitler why'd you pack us all into this closet for?"
"Don't worry about it CFOP user!"


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jan 6, 2012)

Grear job on the video. Hope to see more

edit: 300 post


----------



## cubersmith (Jan 6, 2012)

D-Faze said:


> Stupid, but I wanted to see the conclusion, so watched till the end)


 
Hey, come on. How would you feel if someone said one of your videos was stupid?


----------



## Nestor (Jan 6, 2012)

cubersmith said:


> Hey, come on. How would you feel if someone said one of your videos was stupid?[/QUOT
> 
> "Used to.."


----------



## Bapao (Jan 6, 2012)

UnAbusador said:


> cubersmith said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, come on. How would you feel if someone said one of your videos was stupid?[/QUOT
> ...


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Jan 6, 2012)

Great video! After watching that, I think I should get a zhanci instead of a guhong lol


----------



## mrpotatoman14 (Jan 6, 2012)

"Everybody who uses Fridrich get out of the room!" WIN


----------



## Thompson (Jan 6, 2012)

You are amazing


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jan 6, 2012)

Hahahahaha, I loved so hard at this xD
It's a bit weird if you know German, you just have to try to ignore what they are actually saying.
And yeah, the Fridrich joke was brilliant.

Also, I don't know if you did this on purpose but his time (4.88) fits pretty well because "88" is a number that's often used by Nazis (the 8th letter of the alphabet is H. HH = Hitler salute)

Love the video


----------



## IamWEB (Jan 7, 2012)

*LOL*


----------



## Andreaillest (Jan 7, 2012)

Not bad. 
There were some funny parts here and there. Well done.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jan 7, 2012)

Reminder to some; even in an off-topic thread, you should respect the topic proposed and no go off on a *complete* tangent.

Regarding the video; that's awesome! I love these Hitler videos, I used to watch a ton of these. I've sent it to a few friends for laughs


----------



## blackzabbathfan (Jan 7, 2012)

That was great.


----------



## Mikel (Jan 7, 2012)

I love the ending where he said you better have paypal and one of the other guys got really nervous like he didn't have paypal!


----------



## CubeLTD (Jan 7, 2012)

Funny! =D


----------



## LeighzerCuber (Jan 7, 2012)

Awesome video. Way too funny.


----------



## jskyler91 (Jan 7, 2012)

Great Job Man!!!! Best Cubing Vid Ever.


----------



## MostEd (Jan 7, 2012)

Usually the other things from this scene suck, but this one is good


----------



## Chrisalead (Jan 7, 2012)

Excellent ! Really funny ^^


----------



## Sheldon (Jan 7, 2012)

"Everybody who uses Fridrich get out of this room immediatly"


----------



## schuma (Jan 8, 2012)

This is the most hilarious video about cubing I've seen!


----------



## JHB (Jan 8, 2012)

This is the funniest one since "Hitler finds out Pokemon aren't real." Funny stuff mate!


----------



## CuberMan (Jan 8, 2012)

I lol'd. very nice work!


----------



## Alcuber (Jan 8, 2012)

Really awesome video 

My Zhanchi pops way more than my Guhong though


----------



## AvGalen (Jan 8, 2012)

Soooooooooooo good!

Just one thing I am wondering about: If everyone that uses Fridrich should leave and he got a LL skip, what does that mean for the system he uses?


----------



## TheAllCreator (Jan 8, 2012)

Alcuber said:


> Really awesome video
> 
> My Zhanchi pops way more than my Guhong though


 
I don't have a Guhong, but i guess it would pop less than my Zanchi... I run it really slack. But seriously, great dub!


----------



## MaeLSTRoM (Jan 8, 2012)

AvGalen said:


> Soooooooooooo good!
> 
> Just one thing I am wondering about: If everyone that uses Fridrich should leave and he got a LL skip, what does that mean for the system he uses?


 
Or maybe it was so that he could say "LL skip" without everyone freaking out...


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 8, 2012)

AvGalen said:


> Soooooooooooo good!
> 
> Just one thing I am wondering about: If everyone that uses Fridrich should leave and he got a LL skip, what does that mean for the system he uses?


 
Petrus maybe


----------



## Hovair (Jan 8, 2012)

I love this video. I laughed my butt off. I really hope the zhanchi helps him.


----------



## rishidoshi (Jan 8, 2012)

*Lol*

Nice work man! lol for torps. lol for all parts infact. looking fwd to more of such videos.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 8, 2012)

That was so awesome


----------



## CRO (Jan 8, 2012)

That70sShowDude said:


> That was so awesome



True.

I lol'd hard.


----------



## Photon (Jan 8, 2012)

Two words. WANT MOAR. xDD This was awesome. lol.


----------



## Gaétan Guimond (Jan 15, 2012)

WOW fun I like that !

I can take hitler or a cowboy or anyone against me?

The cube is a play solitaire and I am alone.

Because of my history speedcubing tv


----------

